# HGTV HD



## crockett_18 (May 2, 2010)

HGTV HD on 112, is not in my lineup and I also noticed that TBS HD is also not there, did it get moved off of 61.5?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Yep, you will see them for a bit in the 4000's with many more channels. But they have moved.


----------



## crockett_18 (May 2, 2010)

Thanks, that's what I thought.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Keep in mind they will be gone from the 4000's too soon. You need 72.7.


----------



## crockett_18 (May 2, 2010)

Yeah, I did that for me, but my Dad needs to update as well now.

Do you know if it's possible to get 72.7 off a single lnb dish, and just have 72.7 and 61.5 on a seperate single lnb dish. Doesn't seem to be anything on 77 at this time, that I have seen.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

77w will soon have a new satellite with spot beam capability. Many markets will probably have their locals located there, and some possibly relocated to there. The number of locals at 77 now is limited as it is using CONUS beams for locals.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Use of 77 will remain limited in the Northern US. DISH has to consider Canadian satellites and not interfere with them.


----------



## crockett_18 (May 2, 2010)

Thanks James for the update. We tried to repoint 61.5 at 129 and no luck. I am using an old 4700 receiver to try and find the signal outside. It took us a while I remember to get 61.5. We were trying transponder 4 on 61.5 and nothing, not until we tried tranponder 10 I think, until we found the signal. 

Is it possible to find 129 with an old 4700 receiver? If so what transponder should we try?


----------



## crockett_18 (May 2, 2010)

No worries, fixed it in about 2 minutes, moved 61.5 over to 129 and used Transponder 21, only one that I think is non-HD. All channels are back, no waiting for Dish to come out.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The older receivers would not be able to lock on to 8PSK transponders --- so they don't work well for finding satellites full of HD or MPEG4. Most locations have one QPSK transponder, but I would not expect that to last.


----------



## tcooper185 (Dec 2, 2006)

If I have the $6/month Dish protection plan and am having the same issue as above, how much will Dish charge me for a service call to fix it?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

tcooper185 said:


> If I have the $6/month Dish protection plan and am having the same issue as above, how much will Dish charge me for a service call to fix it?


With the service Plan on an account, the technician visit fee is $15.00.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

tcooper185 said:


> If I have the $6/month Dish protection plan and am having the same issue as above, how much will Dish charge me for a service call to fix it?


Should be a free migration work order, actually. Since Dish is moving the programming.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

coldsteel said:


> Should be a free migration work order, actually. Since Dish is moving the programming.


Yes, if a forced migration is needed to fix a missing channels issue. It will be at no cost to the customer. It is way to early for me.:nono2:


----------



## tcooper185 (Dec 2, 2006)

Mary Catherine (et all) can you help me arrange that, or should I call Dish? I really hate calling Dish...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

tcooper185 said:


> Mary Catherine (et all) can you help me arrange that, or should I call Dish? I really hate calling Dish...


Send me a PM and I can certainly assist you with getting this done! Just let me know!


----------

